# Ain't it great to live in the countryside?



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

While typing away on my PC, I looked up this morning and saw a beautiful male pheasant, directly in front of my window! It was maybe one meter fifty away from it.










As you know I don't hunt, so I leaned back and me and my wife enjoyed the really remarkable big boy in all his glory.










And we had another spectator, who has none of my qualms to go out and kill him... if she can catch it. Which she can't.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice to see, i hunt but never take anything in my garden or that is not been a pest, i shoot loads of wood pigeons a year but i have a pair that nests in my garden every year, we have loads of rabbits out the back of our house in the fields, but there not a pest, now rats thats differant, i even have a trap that catches mice live so i can let them go else were, 
jeff


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice to see these pictures.

I do hunt when I can which is happened only one time yet but I do not take anything that is at close range.

I give them a chance to survive.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Beautiful







,

The first thought came to my mind is.......


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 5, 2011)

Had about a 15 min. with a blue herron in Arizona one day, years back we stood side by side touching at times on the waters edge....he flew off and that was that.

Don't quit lookin' .


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

nice to see live stocks still alive running around yr home ..... after all the shooting ..... kkekekekkee


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is great. It is good to "smell the roses" even when busy.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I have always been an oppurtunist, but I also don't feel the need to kill everything I see even if I could. Most of the time I enjoy animals live and running around though there are times I enjoy inviting them to dinner.

Nice pics, and I really like the one with the cat.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Lol, Irfan!









I have a couple of portly Stock Doves that frequent my garden, always as a pair. I know little of birds but one is shaped slightly differently to the other, so I guess she's the female?







They're so fat they literally resemble footballs on my lawn - I doubt even I could miss one if I tried. But I wouldn't because I enjoy watching them, until my dad deliberately lets the dog out to scare them off!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

I live in the outskirts of a city and it sucks. I want to move to the country.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Plenty of birds on my lady's farm. She won't let me shoot any though.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Just beautiful! Great post Joerg.
I used to deliver out in the country and would often see pheasants and quail as well as wild turkey and foxes. I would always try to stop and check them out for a bit as you just don't see them living in town, even a small town like where I live.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Your cat always seems to get in the frame!! Cool pictures!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i was seriously expecting the last photo to be of the pheasant laying dead next to one of his slingshots. that over the head photo of your cat is a nice photo perspective.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Here is a sample of summertime in our yard.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Another little bugger in the same spot today. Sunflower seeds rock!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Another little bugger in the same spot today. Sunflower seeds rock!


A squirrel with a mohawk???







What the....?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Haaa, Tree Rats live everywhere! Tex-Shooter


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Them German Squizzers are a handsome lot.
Philly


----------



## The Slingman Group (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice to see wild pheasants here in germany. Well i want to start hunting even if its not legal here in germany but these rabbits are driving me crazy. They started to eat of the bark from some trees Oo they made damage worth of thousands of euros litteraly. Well i have to practize a bit. I bought a pocket thunder from Dankung and some 8 strand 2040 i still got many 8mm steelballs here is this enough to take some out?

regards


----------



## The Slingman Group (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice to see wild pheasants here in germany. Well i want to start hunting even if its not legal here in germany but these rabbits are driving me crazy. They started to eat of the bark from some trees Oo they made damage worth of thousands of euros litteraly. Well i have to practize a bit. I bought a pocket thunder from Dankung and some 8 strand 2040 i still got many 8mm steelballs here is this enough to take some out?

regards


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

no its not enough!


----------



## The Slingman Group (Jan 23, 2011)

Well which cal should i use 10mm steel? with lead im a bit afraid of poisening the meat but well i would go for a headshot right?

regards


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

well i never shoot a rabbit!! but i now 8mm steel is zu wenig!
angenommen i would shoot a rabit... i take my cougar and 4-3TB Gold per side with 15mm lead it kill sicher! best is head shoot!

grüße


----------



## hunterich (Jan 17, 2011)

Shame its out of season over here or itd be in pot.


----------

